# blender-2.70 braucht >=media-video/ffmpeg-2.1.4, tut das Not

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute.

Blender 2.70 lässt sich hier nicht installieren da ich auf ffmeg statt auf libav setze. Leider verlangt es laut ebuild nach:

>=media-video/ffmpeg-2.1.4:0[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k?]

>=media-video/libav-9[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k?]

Installiert hab ich ffmpeg-1.2.6 weil alle höheren Versionen maskiert sind, was sicher einen triftigen Grund hat.

Die vorherige version 2.69 gab sich noch hiermit zufrieden und ist damit unproblematisch:

media-video/ffmpeg:0[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k?]

>=media-video/libav-9[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k?]

Weiß jemand ob das bei 2.70 einen unnötige Einschränkung im ebuild ist, oder ob es dafür einen triftigen Grund gibt. Dann wär ein Bugreport, den es dazu noch nicht gibt, meinerseits auch unberechtigt.

Ansonsten könnte ich natürlich das ebuild ändern, manifest erstellen und ab dafür, doch zur Sicherheit wollte ich besser mal nachfragen.

Wisst ihr da mehr?

Dank Euch, Andy.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich denke nicht, dass es eine unnötige Einschränkung ist.

Jedenfalls baut z.B. Archlinux blender-2.7 mit ffmpeg-2.1.4.

Aber was spricht gegen libav ? Funktioniert hier einwandfrei, zwar nicht mit blender, aber mit mpv.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Ich denke nicht, dass es eine unnötige Einschränkung ist.
> 
> Jedenfalls baut z.B. Archlinux blender-2.7 mit ffmpeg-2.1.4.
> 
> Aber was spricht gegen libav ? Funktioniert hier einwandfrei, zwar nicht mit blender, aber mit mpv.

 

Das ist so'ne Prinzipsache, schließlich haben wir dafür extra ein virtual/ffmpeg Paket, das uns Gentoolern stets die ahl zwischen ffmpeg und dessen Fork libav lassen sollte.

Agumente für und wider findet man reichlich z.B. hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870175-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

http://aballier.wordpress.com/2013/01/18/ffmpeg-vs-libav-a-distribution-maintainer-point-of-view-almost-two-years-after-the-split/

http://blogs.gentoo.org/lu_zero/2013/01/18/the-case-of-defaults-libav-vs-ffmpeg/#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed

http://lwn.net/Articles/433347/

Hab hier mal das 2.70-ebuild gepatched, doch damit lässt es sich leider nicht Fehlerfrei zu Ende bauen.

Archlinux ist zwar kein Maßstab für mich, schätze aber man müsste wenigstens ffmpeg-2.1.4 demaskieren damit es baut.

Werde das vielleicht Morgen mal antesten, Frage ist halt nur was man sich codec seitig sonst damit wieder kaputt macht...

Im Grunde sieht mein Problem also so aus, hätt ich vielleicht gleich zu Anfang schreiben sollen.  :Wink: 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/libav-9.12:0/9  USE="X aac alsa amr bzip2 cdio encode frei0r gpl hardcoded-tables ieee1394 jpeg2k mmx mp3 network openssl opus oss rtmp schroedinger sdl speex ssl ssse3 theora threads tools truetype v4l vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -avx -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -faac -fdk -gsm -jack -mmxext (-neon) -pic -pulseaudio -static-libs {-test} (-vis)" 3,980 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/blender-2.70 [2.69] USE="boost bullet dds elbeem ffmpeg fftw game-engine jpeg2k nls openexr openmp opennl%* player sdl sndfile sse sse2 tiff -collada -colorio -cycles -debug -doc -jack -ndof -openal -openimageio% -redcode" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-video/libav-9.12)

[blocks B      ] <media-video/libav-10_beta1 ("<media-video/libav-10_beta1" is blocking media-video/vlc-2.1.4)

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 3,980 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-video/ffmpeg2theora-0.29-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg required by (app-cdr/k9copy-2.3.8-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.1:0/0= required by (media-video/handbrake-0.9.9::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg required by @selected

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-video/cinelerra-20120707::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.1:0= required by (media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.1:0/0= required by (media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2:0/0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2:0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.4::gentoo, installed)

  (media-video/libav-9.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-video/libav-9:= required by (media-video/handbrake-0.9.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/libav-9[X?,encode?,gsm?,jpeg2k?,mp3?,opus?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?] (>=media-video/libav-9[X,encode,jpeg2k,mp3,opus,sdl,speex,theora,threads,truetype,vaapi,vdpau,x264]) required by (virtual/ffmpeg-9::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/libav-9[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k?] (>=media-video/libav-9[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k]) required by (media-gfx/blender-2.70::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-video/vlc-2.1.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-video/vlc required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## Randy Andy

Uups,

gerade doch noch einen Bug-Report dazu gefunden.

Allerdings erst nachdem ich nach ffmpeg statt blender gesucht habe:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=505364

Gruß, Andy.

----------

